# Coffee+Beer Bristol



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

theres a great new coffee shop that's opened up in the last few months on Cotham Hill in Bristol called Coffee+Beer. Its close to where I live so been going there a fair bit and the coffee is amazing! Dan, who runs the shop, is really knowledgable about coffee and there's always a big selection of coffee to choose from, about 6 different types at any one time are available I believe. Also a big selection of specialty beers too if that's what you fancy. It's a nice set up and just seems to always deliver, would recommend if you're in the area!

Rory


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll second that. I popped in there a few weeks ago, chatted with Dan for a while and he gave me a free sample drink before buying some Brazilian beans from him, which were pretty good. He sells coffee beans loose too which I think is quite rare in this day & age.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Heads up Bristol folk

https://www.coffeeandbeer.co.uk/events.cfm

I've not done a lot of cupping before (sorry but don't think I'll ever get over that one), should be interesting.

Tickets are free just need to reserve one in advance.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd be there like a shot...If I lived in Bristol. As it is, I'm looking forward to the next time I'm over (June) and another lunchtime visit.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

From my visit last September:


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Love coffee+beer, always something interesting on espresso and an excellent selection of filter coffees. Also sells quite a few different bags of beans from crankhouse, square mile, round hill, extract etc etc


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Not far from Bristol so will definitely check this out over Easter- many thanks!


----------



## danw2909 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi all, Dan (owner of C+B) here. Thanks for the kind words and thank you to Rory for starting the thread. It is always nice to meet people from the forum so if you are close by then please pop in.

With regards to the Has Bean cupping event, the tickets have now sold out but if you want to come, drop me and email and I'm sure we can sneak one or two more in.

Dumnorix - if you are planning to visit over Easter be advised I will be close on Easter Sunday & Monday


----------

